# Emilia-romagna



## colmeir2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello, i might have to relocate in march to the emila-romagna area. I would be commuting quite a bit between forli and bologna. Any hints on somewhere between the two? Any letting agencies anyone knows of?
Thank you for your time and consideration!


----------



## collizz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Bologna/Forli*

Imola would be a good choice. It's right inbetween the two, approx 1/2 hr each direction. I believe there is also a train that passes through.

I don't know of any agencies that can help but you could probably find something via internet search engines.


----------



## tigger (Oct 23, 2008)

I live near bologna, and yes, the Imola area is a good bet. Also smaller places like Faenza and towns like Medicina have good links to both


----------



## Fionacarboni (Nov 23, 2008)

I would suggest Imola aswell - not Faenza as it smells! My husband and I drive from Parma to Forli often and we have to hold our breath as we drive past (I think there is a distillery or something similar)... well I am sure in the town center it is not bad but having visited Imola a couple of times it really is a lovely place.


----------



## collizz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Emilia Romagna*

Best place would be around the Imola area


----------

